# M R G C



## Peter Eccleson

I believe that I was in the 'guinea pig' group for MRGC's back in 1969. My 'ticket' is No: M/54
Anyone got an earlier number (if they actually followed an ascending numerical format)?


----------



## Shannoner

Got mine in June 1979, MT/1566 is the number.


----------



## andysk

I didn't realise they started that early ! I got mine at Wray Castle in 1976/77, the certificate is number MT/556, dated 3 May 1977, signed by ? Stanward ? Stanwood ?


----------



## hughesy

*Mrgc*

Hello 
Got mine Hull Tech College June 6th 1976, No. MT/157

All the best
Hughesy


----------



## WillieG

Dunno how the numbering works - got mine in Aberdeen in June 1974 and it is number M/1025


----------



## Keckers

MT/353 is mine.


----------



## niggle

Mine dated 27th Feb 1976 comes in at MT/69


----------



## de paor

looking at all that i"m glad I did my 14 years on a 2nd PMG and radar before all the high teck started,I must admit that sea experience did me all the good in the world


----------



## trotterdotpom

Mine is March 1979, MT/1434. MT stood for International Telecommunication Conference Malaga-Torremolinos 1973 - everyone was served by waiters with 9 inch hips!

Prior to 1973 there were "M" numbers (Montreaux, 1965) and prior to that, I'm pretty sure there were "G" numbers (Geneva) - somewhere I've got a Restricted RT Certificate with it on (I think).

I think the MRGC commenced officially in 1971. I took First Class in that year and was told by the Examiner that I would be the last one to obtain a First Class Ticket (no longer PMG, rather MPT). When I obtained the MRGC I asked if I could retain my First Class on the basis that it was the last one ever issued. The authorities graciously agreed and cleverly imprinted so many "Cancelled" stamps on it that you wouldn't dare show it to anyone!

Since then I have found out that it wasn't the last one issued anyway - bummer!

John T.


----------



## Bill Greig

M/1026 - June 1974, Aberdeen Technical College. The next number after WillieG.
Bill, how you doing fellah?
Best regards
Bill Greig


----------



## Shannoner

Having only done the MRGC, I was wondering what was the difference in the syllabus between PMG 1/2 and MRGC?

Mick


----------



## gand00k1n

Converted 1970/71 from PMG2 (M/187) to MRGC at Aberdeen Tech College - ticket number M/15. If I remember correctly the M stands for the Montreaux Convention, hence the low number on my PMG2.


----------



## Mimcoman

hello the group:

There seem to be a lot of guys from Aberdeen Technical College on here: maybe we should have a reminiscence thread? Mac McKinnon, Chalkie White (later Leith Nautical), Griff Griffiths, Joe Roberts, Bill and Bob Smith, etc... I was there firstly in 1966 for a Special cert, then 1967-69 for my 2nd class and finally 1970/71 for 1st class. When I sat 1st class, the first MRGC exam also took place.


----------



## G4UMW

Got my MRGC at Lowestoft, no. M/751 dated 3-7-73. We were told that we were the last course to study valve theory as well as semiconductors - any comments?

Rob


----------



## mikeg

Mimcoman said:


> hello the group:
> 
> There seem to be a lot of guys from Aberdeen Technical College on here: maybe we should have a reminiscence thread? Mac McKinnon, Chalkie White (later Leith Nautical), Griff Griffiths, Joe Roberts, Bill and Bob Smith, etc... I was there firstly in 1966 for a Special cert, then 1967-69 for my 2nd class and finally 1970/71 for 1st class. When I sat 1st class, the first MRGC exam also took place.


A longshot perhaps but do you happen to know, is McKinnon one and the same as the McKinnon now at Cmac Radio Engineering in Aberdeen?


----------



## Shannoner

G4UMW said:


> Got my MRGC at Lowestoft, no. M/751 dated 3-7-73. We were told that we were the last course to study valve theory as well as semiconductors - any comments?
> 
> Rob


Rob,I got mine in June 1979 at Belfast, MT/1566 is the number. I started the course in Sept 1977 and we studied valve theory followed by semiconductors, so valves were definitely still on the syllabus in 1977.

Mick


----------



## G4UMW

Shannoner said:


> Rob,I got mine in June 1979 at Belfast, MT/1566 is the number. I started the course in Sept 1977 and we studied valve theory followed by semiconductors, so valves were definitely still on the syllabus in 1977.
> 
> Mick


Thanks Mick - another story blown out of the water! (Thumb) 


Rob


----------



## Buoy

*Mrgc*



mikeg said:


> A longshot perhaps but do you happen to know, is McKinnon one and the same as the McKinnon now at Cmac Radio Engineering in Aberdeen?


There was a McKinnon in charge in Newport (Mon) when I was there 1966.

I did my MRGC conversion in Bristol in 1976, ticket number MT/414 dated 21 Jan 1977.

Also had a Liberian License # 186680 issued 16 April 1979. 

My Seamans Card is # 201136A issued in Cardiff, 1 March 1968 (St Davids Day!).


----------



## Mimcoman

mikeg said:


> A longshot perhaps but do you happen to know, is McKinnon one and the same as the McKinnon now at Cmac Radio Engineering in Aberdeen?


Hi, Mike:

Mac was in his probable late thirties in 1966 at Abdn Tech College. He's also the senior morse examiner at Aberdeen Amateur Radio Club. Excellent guy. He tried to persuade me to switch from the Special Certificate course to the 2nd class PMG course, but I was then under the impression that the maths required for such exalted creatures as Radio Officers would be beyond me. He got me though my 2nd and 1st class certs, though.

He was ex-Orinet Line and had sailed on RMS Orion, which was my Dad's last ship. I never found out if they were onboard at the same time...


----------



## Ron Stringer

*McKinnon*

When I was was at Brook's Bar in 1958/59 there were two lecturers, brothers, called McKinnon. From their accents I think that they were from the Western Isles. Both gave excellent tuition, both sent excellent Morse. One (I guess) was called Murdoch McKinnon because in order to avoid confusion and distinguish between the two brothers, we students had to call him 'Mr Murdoch' and his brother 'Mr McKinnon'. Both dressed very smartly and wore tailored, lightweight, dark blue suits (Hong Kong?) and well-laundered shirts. Their appearance contrasted sharply with the rather run-down college decor.

One was married to a girl from the Far East and they lived in a flat above the college. We were always impressed that he used to change his shirt at lunchtime, appearing in a different, crisply-ironed shirt after the break.

I subsequently saw a couple of the other Brook's Bar lecturers at Plymouth Tech when I did a MED course in 1966 but never knew where the McKinnon brothers went to. As a result of the above postings, perhaps now I know.


----------



## Mimcoman

Hi Ron:

Mac MacKinnon was indeed from the west coast, but you wouldn't know it from his accent. His morse was excellent, perfect rhythm on a hand key regardless of how long and at what speed, even when he was sending at about 8-10 wpm for extended periods. I guess it could be the same guy.


----------



## Degema

The Mackinnon who was married to a girl from the Far East taught at Newport (Mon) when I did my ticket there in 1958/60. I heard he moved to Australia but don't know if or when he went.


----------



## Varley

*Mrgc*

M57 4th June 1971. Close but no biscuit.

Galleysat of the time, as I remember it, reckonned that the surveyors and examiners got the starting numbers.

One signature of interest I collected in it was Harry Gilder who signed my one year's service entry - a London based surveyor of some repute.


----------



## IanSpiden

2nd Class PMG and Radar at Leith 1969 , 1st Class PMG 1972 Leith , we did a dummy run for the MRGC then as well , MED at Bristol in 1978 also did a radar course at the end of southend pier , we did the KH photoplot radar, we did the original one with the Ball resolver computer now that was a machine !! I actually sailed with that version on one of the tankers, Ardlui, and was forever having to fix it , left P & O in 1982 for GND and became a Radio Surveyor in 1991 then when BT lost the contract went back to sea with Holland America for 10 years became their first IT Officer looking after about 400 computers , counting the POS terminals and all the servers etc , its a totally different Communications game now with a 24 hr C band satellite settup to look after, no watches though !! left 2 years ago and now I am a technical Analyst with United Health Care in Minneapolis , someday I will get to retire I dare say !! although I am drawing my MNOPF pension 

73's


----------



## BobDixon

Might as well join the list - MRGC at Glasgow, cert M/61 issued 17 June 1971 and signed by Mr D Hills.


----------



## sparky1

and mine feb 72 M299 from Fleetwood


----------



## 5TT

MT/245 issued 1976 at Barking College of Technology, the numbers are all over the place...

Adrian


----------



## Robert Wheeler

Another Lowestoft one - M/444 26/6/72.


----------



## Troppo

Just to throw some Aussie colour in:

MRGC N105, December 1979.

In Australia, the letter prefix indicated the State of issue - N=NSW.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Gents,
I am sorry to change the subject, but I thought that this thread
was the best place to pose my question.
Does anybody recall Peter Thurmston, a Manchester guy
who made at least one voyage in Harrison line (with me)
in the early 60's?
Would appreciate any news of him.
Regards.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Sorry, I forgot to mention that he was the Radio Officer.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Gents,
I am sorry to change the subject, but I thought that this thread
was the best place to pose my question.
Does anybody recall Peter Thurmston, a Manchester guy
who made at least one voyage in Harrison line (with me)
in the early 60's? He was the Radio Officer.
Would appreciate any news of him.
Regards.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## A McLeod

M134 issued 23rd Sep 1971 and signed by D Hills. Obtained after two years at Brunel Bristol, class Rad133, 1969/71. Deep sea with Scottish Ship Management, then P&O Southern / Normandy Ferries Southampton, Sealink Ferries, British Ferries. Stena Line ETO at Southampton on Stena Normandy, now ashore as an Electrotechnical Superintendent in Scotland.


----------



## Larry Bennett

MT/1533 from 1979 - Brunel Tech Bristol (RAD186). Wonder who holds the master database of all MRGCs issued? Would be fascinating to view such a list.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Larry, a lot of that info is in Liverpool at the Maritime Museum (I think). I got copies of a lot of correspondence regarding PMG certificates. Quite interesting and free of charge. I can't lay my hands on the stuff at the moment, but I found out how to get if from the Radio Officers Association. If you need any help, I'll try and dig it out.

By the way, at least one of my tickets is also signed by D. Hill, not sure which - he was a busy boy.

John T.


----------



## 7woodlane

M 53. That's me. Soton Tec in 1971 and what damn good tutors they all were. Oh yes, and Denis Hills signed mine Nice sig. and not some pretentious scrawl.


----------



## 31552

MT/1676 issued 29 Aug 1979

signed by J Godfrey (looks like)

Upgraded Authority to operate 

NM/1676 dated 19 August 1885 
to include Ship Earth Stations



Peter


----------



## 31552

Shannoner said:


> Rob,I got mine in June 1979 at Belfast, MT/1566 is the number. I started the course in Sept 1977 and we studied valve theory followed by semiconductors, so valves were definitely still on the syllabus in 1977.
> 
> Mick


Same for me at Leith. When some one asked why (there's always one isn't there?) Fred (Seagoon) Lloyd said that there would be valves at sea for years to come as Owners were renowned for not replacing equipment until forced to by external forces. 

Hard to fault that comment; even today.

Peter


----------



## Ron Stringer

31552 said:


> NM/1676 dated 19 August *1885 *
> to include Ship Earth Stations
> 
> Peter


Guess you flunked the typing module then Peter. (Jester)


----------



## 31552

Ron Stringer said:


> Guess you flunked the typing module then Peter. (Jester)


Actually, some days I feel that old... :-(

One finger on a good day... I think I'm unidextrous... and a leftie too. Fortunately I never had the QLF problem.... 

Peter


----------



## Ron Stringer

31552 said:


> and a leftie too. Fortunately I never had the QLF problem....


To a large extent I am ambidextrous; although I am naturally left-handed for fine, detailed actions such as writing or drawing, I use the right hand/foot when more force is needed - throwing a cricket ball or kicking at the goal in rugby. 

When using the Morse key I was advised to use my right hand when I took my 2nd Class PMG at Brooks Bar, as the keys there were fixed to the tables and I was told that was normal on most ships. So I did as advised, but also found that I could send equally badly with my left hand.

When I was taking the Morse sending test for my 1st Class PMG at South Shields, the key was free, on a cord and not fixed. I used my right hand to send the plain language and the code groups. When it came to the figures I changed to my left hand.

Jim Crook was the PMG examiner and when I had finished all the tests said, ''Well you've passed, even though you changed hands part way through the examination.'' I didn't expect him to notice since he didn't appear to be looking at me at any time during the test.

Downy old bird was Jim.


----------



## sparkie2182

Sitting in the aisles as a lefthander was always my fate.............


----------



## King Ratt

In case any of you had forgotten what a Morse Key looked like - here is mine. Never had a prob with left or right handers or other R/Os fiddling with the contacts when you carried your own around with you.


----------



## 31552

Ron Stringer said:


> Guess you flunked the typing module then Peter. (Jester)



Wow just found this comment. Yes 1979, of course; My Typing was reasonable; which was probably just as well.

I am ambidextrous in neither hand... "hard to read" was a very charatable description back then. 

These days; I would love to have that as a description of my "output".

Always my biggest problem... I knew the stuff; just hoped the examiners could read my answers. I passed; so someone was watching over me.

Peter 32552


----------



## BobClay

I thought I'd lost my ticket !! ... went into a mad panic and been searching for a couple of days. Then I found it in the attic. M1406 July 1975 from Southampton Tech.
Then I looked at the picture !! and started to wish I had lost it


----------



## Varley

Why the made panic. Have you received joining instructions?


----------



## BobClay

It is of course an utterly useless item, but it wasn't where it was supposed to be and when that happens in my place, wallpaper is stripped, wiring ripped out and walls re-aligned. 
Put it down to that and a tiny bit of nostalgia. (Cloud)


----------



## gordon bryson

Mine is M/25 issued the summer of 1971.


----------



## M29

Peter Eccleson said:


> I believe that I was in the 'guinea pig' group for MRGC's back in 1969. My 'ticket' is No: M/54
> Anyone got an earlier number (if they actually followed an ascending numerical format)?


Hi Peter and all.

My 2nd Class PMG had a "G" number issued end 1966. Did six months at sea and went back to college for 1st which has the number M29 (hence my handle)
So we changed from Geneva to Montrose somewhere 1966 to 1967. Looking at other posters and the dates of their tickets, looks like they were numbered sequentially.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## endure

M1313 Riversdale 1975


----------



## trotterdotpom

The examiner told me that my First Class would be the last one ever issued but, disappointingly, it turned out that there was at least one after mine.

John T

PS #50. Alan, should "Montrose" be Montreaux?


----------



## Ken T

I was at Lowestoft starting in Sept 1973 and we still did valves with Bill Holton.


----------



## M29

trotterdotpom said:


> The examiner told me that my First Class would be the last one ever issued but, disappointingly, it turned out that there was at least one after mine.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS #50. Alan, should "Montrose" be Montreaux?


Hi John, wondered when someone would spot that deliberate mistake(==D)

Alan


----------



## andysk

Ken T said:


> I was at Lowestoft starting in Sept 1973 and we still did valves with Bill Holton.


On starting the first term at Norwood Tech in September 1968, with Danielson and Mayoh, and R Walker, I remember being told spark transmitters had not long disappeared from the PMG syllabus - the actual when depends on the definition of 'not long' I suppose !


----------



## Troppo

Oh how I remember my "Section W" practical exam for the MRCG...I was done on old junk that I never ever saw at sea.

There was a complete modern marconi console in the other corner (Apollo, Lifeguard N, Conqueror, etc). The examiner never went near it....

I subsequently sailed with modern Marconi kit on most of my ships....

Sigh...


----------



## Troppo

Oh yes. I could reproduce a Lifeguard N block diagram blindfolded..


----------



## BobClay

Some may remember the big blue book 'The Marine Radio Manual.' When at Leith I had a bike accident which meant traction for three months in Leith hospital. Laying in bed day in day out was pretty boring, so I started practising drawing the complete diagram of a valve superhet receiver that was shown in that book. I figured if I could draw the whole thing, regardless of what stage of a receiver I was questioned about I could rattle off a diagram.
After three months I was drawing the bloody thing in my sleep. It worked, I could almost do it blindfolded, but I can't say I'd recommend a fractured femur as a revision aid.:sweat:


----------



## Bob Murdoch

andysk said:


> On starting the first term at Norwood Tech in September 1968, with Danielson and Mayoh, and R Walker, I remember being told spark transmitters had not long disappeared from the PMG syllabus - the actual when depends on the definition of 'not long' I suppose !


Hi, Andy,
I sat the first part of my 2nd Class PMG in December 1957. We had done nothing on spark txs but a couple of days before the exam it was realised by one of the lecturers (Corky Corcoran I think) that spark txs would no longer be legal even as emergency tx after December 1958. So it was decided we should all have a quick run down on them as our exam would be the last time questions could be asked.
Thankfully none were!
Cheers Bob. (Thumb)


----------



## sparky1

Mine, from FNC in '72 was M299
David Strickland


----------



## Riccarton

2nd Class PMG, BA912, Glasgow, 1957
1st Class PMG, BA 680, James Watt, Greenock, 1960


----------



## Dimples82

MRGC M/538 
Examining Officer Rr. RG Adams
Plymouth Polytechnic - October 27, 1972


----------



## sparky1

M299 from FNC, february.


----------



## Mayday

Peter Eccleson said:


> I believe that I was in the 'guinea pig' group for MRGC's back in 1969. My 'ticket' is No: M/54
> Anyone got an earlier number (if they actually followed an ascending numerical format)?


The first ten were allocated to the e=Examiners, I am told.
I got M/389.


----------



## David Olivant

Shannoner said:


> Got mine in June 1979, MT/1566 is the number.





hughesy said:


> *Mrgc*
> 
> Hello
> Got mine Hull Tech College June 6th 1976, No. MT/157
> 
> All the best
> Hughesy


I got mine the day after you MT/172 same college


----------

